# bsdinstall - long partition names



## aeyeaws (Feb 29, 2012)

If I run manual partitioning and make a /usr/src and a /usr/ports, bsdinstall will write the fstab wrong, the columns will be shifted to the right from the length of the names.

If I fix this it still won't mount them, there is something else wrong.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 1, 2012)

Post your fstab. Chances are you're creating /usr/src and /usr/ports before /usr.

And format your posts.


----------



## aeyeaws (Mar 1, 2012)

*Y*ou're right.


----------

